# Ameritrust Residential Services - anybody familiar with?



## P&PFlake (Mar 29, 2018)

Has anyone worked with this company or know about them? Tried searching forum and google but wasn't able to find much

My understanding is that WRM Property Management(who I submitted vendor info a while back to) and Ameritrust are sister companies, I've done some work last fall that was for WRM but only a few orders and they'd been sub'd

Thanks


----------



## Zbestpropertyservices (Apr 10, 2018)

Just filled out an app with them


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Zbestpropertyservices said:


> Just filled out an app with them


So you looked over their pricing & decided it would work? What was their standard pricing if you don't mind?


----------



## avn128 (Jan 16, 2017)

PropPresPro said:


> So you looked over their pricing & decided it would work? What was their standard pricing if you don't mind?


I currently work with them and they don't have any set pricing. You just send in you estimates to them and hope they get accepted. Once you get good at sending estimates it gets easy.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

avn128 said:


> I currently work with them and they don't have any set pricing. You just send in you estimates to them and hope they get accepted. Once you get good at sending estimates it gets easy.


 Excellent - I'm well versed at sending estimates! What percentage of my estimate do they scalp?


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

avn128 said:


> I currently work with them and they don't have any set pricing. You just send in you estimates to them and hope they get accepted. Once you get good at sending estimates it gets easy.


Do you have to bid grass cuts too?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> Do you have to bid grass cuts too?


And lock changes. . . And winterizations. . . And boarding. . . And, and, and. . .


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

PropPresPro said:


> And lock changes. . . And winterizations. . . And boarding. . . And, and, and. . .


:smile:smile

I was going to ask a new one each time I got a response. You kinda blew that up. :smile


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> :smile:smile
> 
> I was going to ask a new one each time I got a response. You kinda blew that up. :smile


I'm a little slow - You gotta give me a little advanced heads up on these things!


----------



## avn128 (Jan 16, 2017)

PropPresPro said:


> Excellent - I'm well versed at sending estimates! What percentage of my estimate do they scalp?


You give them an estimate and you get the amount that you quoted them, thats is the estimate is accepted and you complete the job as you said you would. Its pretty straightforward however it does take sometime to deal with their staff when you first begin. If you don't like being on the computer and rather be out in the field then you might want to look into someone doing the estimates for you.

For example a job is to replace the toilet, mow the lawn, trim shrubs, and screen some windows. You'll need to enter each line items hourly labor separately as well as material cost for each line item. I have several admin only people in my office that do that job. To begin with estimate the field people will give a list of what needs to be done then admin staff knows how to detailed it as I described above.This admin people will contact the field guys for more details if they need it.

It's worth it and they pay every Friday so not too many complaints as they pay "every friday". Of course admin staff will have to deal with their admin staff but like i said its worth it.


----------

